# GSD skipping a meal per day



## GSDSammie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi there, for the last 3 days my 17 month old GSD has refused to eat 1 of his 2 daily meals. Either morning, or evening meal but never back to back. His stool and activity level seems normal otherwise. Has anyone else experienced this before? Could it be the heat? It has become really warm in the area where we live. 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, I was just about to post the same exact thing! My 17 month old is doing exactly what yours is doing! Looking forward to hearing the responses.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

3 of my dogs often skip a meal several times a week. Meika is my only dog that has never refused a meal lol
usually during the summer, I cut their food back.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

A dog will typically eat less if the exercise level is reduced. My dog eats like a pig but he works long routines 5x a week. When I am on travel his food intake reduces about 30% due to less exercise but weight remains constant. Maybe this is what is going on?


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Texas, my 11 month old, is doing this as well -thoigh, its been ongoing for a few months now. It just might be the heat. It's 98 over here in Texas with high humidity. It phased me at first, but as long as she eats one meal, that's fine with me, since she is a very picky eater. I would like to see what others have say either way.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It most likely is the heat as long as the dog seems fine in all other ways.

I personally don't like my dogs to go more than 12 hours without eating as they tend to urp up bile when they do. I would try cutting back on the amount of the meal they usually skip and see if that helps.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My guy has done this the past couple of days because of the heat. I let him cool down for a couple of hours after his walk and then feed him supper and that seems to do the trick. Last night he ate his supper at 8pm and had refused it at 5pm. I've also put him in the tub after his walks and hose him down with cold water. He's a long coat and seems to really be affected by the heat.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> It most likely is the heat as long as the dog seems fine in all other ways.
> 
> I personally don't like my dogs to go more than 12 hours without eating as they tend to urp up bile when they do. I would try cutting back on the amount of the meal they usually skip and see if that helps.


That is what I have done. Texas used to eat 3 cups of kibble plus half a can in the winter. Now, she can only eat one or two cups of kibble and half a can. Like I mentioned before, it worried me, but she has not lost any weight. I guess, it is the weather. :crazy:


----------



## GSDSammie (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks for all your feedback! I don't feel as worried anymore  I will keep an eye on him to make sure there are no other changes!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

All of my dogs eat less when the heat is up. I've cut my GSD a full cup in the evening. But I have increased his raw intake in the a.m.


----------

